# Jemina in a bucket!



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Came back from a dog walk today to find Jemina was having a bath in the bucket of water I'd left ready for the dogs bath. Can't believe she actually managed to get in it in the first place because the rim of the bucket comes up to her crop. Daffy did try to get in too, but he was never the brains of the outfit!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aspire5532 (Nov 6, 2011)

great pics they look so sweet


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

hahahaha love it 
bless!


----------

